# Fitting bar ends



## custardpie (18 Feb 2008)

Hi, have recently purchased a new bike (still a bit of a novice with all this) - Trek 7.2 FX hybrid which has flat handlebars. I have a pair of Bontrager bar ends to fit to it (going in for a 'fun' triathlon in June!) - how do you fit them - do you have to chop off part of the existing grips which seem to widen at the ends? Any ideas gratefully received!


----------



## Tim Bennet. (18 Feb 2008)

Hi there. Welcome to the forum.

Normally to fit bar ends, you do have to move the gearshifters, the brake levers and the bar grips in by about an inch or so. The first two just require their pinch bolt to be slackened and then the grips will sometimes just slide across and sometimes they need a bit of 'lube' before they can be coaxed in to move along. 

Cheap hairspray is the best thing to use. Pry the grip away from the bars a little with a blunt screwdriver and squirt the hair spray under. It not only slides easily, but quickly evaporates to help fix the grip in place. Another application of the spray will just as easily get it unstuck again at anytime in the future.

The plug in the end of the bars will usually stay in place and the bar ends can be fitted over the top and angled to suit your needs. 

Make sure everything is tightened back up.


----------



## custardpie (18 Feb 2008)

Thanks - thought this might be the case. Looks like the end of the grip is integral so it will be a chopping off job. Thanks for all the tips


----------



## bonj2 (18 Feb 2008)

custardpie said:


> Thanks - thought this might be the case. Looks like the end of the grip is integral so it will be a chopping off job. Thanks for all the tips






Tim Bennet. said:


> ...sometimes they need a bit of 'lube' before they can be coaxed in to move along.
> 
> Cheap hairspray is the best thing to use. Pry the grip away from the bars a little with a blunt screwdriver and squirt the hair spray under. It not only slides easily, but quickly evaporates to help fix the grip in place. Another application of the spray will just as easily get it unstuck again at anytime in the future...



or just get some ODIs...


----------



## custardpie (19 Feb 2008)

bonj said:


> or just get some ODIs...



Er... thought that was something to do with cricket?


----------



## cyclebum (19 Feb 2008)

Tim Bennet. said:


> Hi there. Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Normally to fit bar ends, you do have to move the gearshifters, the brake levers and the bar grips in by about an inch or so. The first two just require their pinch bolt to be slackened and then the grips will sometimes just slide across and sometimes they need a bit of 'lube' before they can be coaxed in to move along.
> 
> ...



Thanks for this, I am about to get some myself, I am already using my gears/brakes closer in and find it much better but have not been sure about cutting the ends off, this now solves a big problem for me without having to ask!


----------



## HJ (21 Feb 2008)

bonj said:


> or just get some ODIs...



Come on Bonj, what are ODIs??


----------



## bonj2 (21 Feb 2008)

ODI Grips!  durrr!... dont' you know anything?
e.g. http://www.odigrips.com/mtb_rogue_lo.htm


----------

